# Placing the shot



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Shooting a coyote with a .22, where would you place you shot? Mark an "X" where you would aim to hit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

X on the red spot:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Then I'd reload.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good one, NHS!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Then I'd reload.


14 shots? So,. does this mean you are using the 10/22 with the banana clip? Could you show where the other 11 ended up?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

5 with my .204 and 9 with my XD40SC.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

With a 22, wouldn't you just try and shoot it in the head? 22-250 or 223, I'd put it right behind that front shoulder. Just my thoughts anyway... since I've never actually shot one before.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

depends on how close he is. I would put it right behind the shoulder right in the heart.Then if he start running off. just unload and hit him where every I can.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd take a slightly more effective approach than NHS's...
[attachment=0:292k3j57]coyote.jpg[/attachment:292k3j57]

With a .22, I'd probably go just behind the front shoulder. A hit IN the shoulder might not penetrate. A head shot with a .22 sounds like a bad idea unless you're a dead-eye and have a very flat head surface to shoot into.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

All depends on the distance I would be nervous to shoot out past 75 yards with a .22LR maybe 100 to 125 with a .22 mag. If you do like most have said aim right behind the shoulder.
Head shots with a 22 might not penatrate into the skull.


----------

